# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Phuket Vegetarian Festival 2012

## schiene

*Das Phuket Vegetarian Festival 2012 findet vom 15. - 23. Oktober statt*
wann und wo:

Schedule for street processions of Chinese Shrines: 

Wed October 17, 2012  Sapam Shrine 
Thu October 18, 2012  Samkong Shrine 
Fri October 19, 2012  Ban Tha Rve Shrine 
Sat October 20, 2012  Bang Neow Shrine
 Cherng Thalay Shrine 
Sun October 21, 2012  Jui Tui Shrine 
Mon October 22, 2012  Kathu Shrine
 Yokkekeng Shrine 
Tue October 23, 2012  Sui Boon Tong Shrine 

hier der Link zur offizellen Seite:
http://www.phuketvegetarian.com./

----------

